# Авиация > До 1945 >  МОТОРЫ авиационные. Схемы.

## ПСП

Габаритный чертёж мотора АМ-38  :

----------


## ПСП

Габаритный чертёж моторов М-105  :    

  мотор М-105ПА :    

  мотор М-105РА  :

----------


## ПСП

Габаритный чертёж мотора ВК-107А  :     

*Авиационные моторы ВК-107А и ВК-108.* ОБОРОНГИЗ, 1946г. : https://yadi.sk/d/Cc0bpAlO3K8HHm

----------


## ПСП

Чертёж мотора "ЦИКЛОН" (Wright Cyclone) из книги   :     с карбюратором Стромберг  ,     с карбюратором Солекс   

 "В 1933 г. был подписан договор о технической помощи и сотрудничестве с фирмой Wright, у которой куплена лицензия на мотор Cyclone R-1820F-3."
В СССР он получил обозначение М-25 (ставился на И-16) и производился в Перми.

----------


## ПСП

Схема габаритных размеров мотора BMW-132  :   

Скан книги "*МОТОР БМВ-132."* НИИ ГВФ, Москва, 1944. : https://yadi.sk/d/Px0Rdwbw3Gvjhu

----------


## ПСП

Схема габаритных размеров мотора М-17Ф  :

----------


## ПСП

Схема габаритных размеров мотора М-100   :

----------


## OKA

Управление Allison-v-1710-F-3-R-Engine на P-40 : 

http://www.qattara.it/Kittyhawk_file...3-R-Engine.pdf

Мануал на P-40 :

http://www.qattara.it/Kittyhawk_files/p40pilot.pdf

Источник :

Qattara - Daniele Moretto

----------


## ПСП

"Альбом габаритов АВИАМОТОРОВ",ЦИАМ, 1944г.

----------


## ПСП

Схема (разрез) мотора BMW 801  :

----------


## ПСП

Габаритный чертёж мотора М-11  :  

Книга "*Авиационный мотор М-11*", 1941 г.  тут  :  https://yadi.sk/d/XdaYeWeQ7ZULz

----------


## ПСП

Продольный разрез двигателя РД-10 (Jumo-004)

----------


## ПСП

Продольный разрез двигателя РД-20 (BMW-003)

----------


## Segment

> Габаритный чертёж мотора ВК-107А  :


Прошу прощения, а полностью отсканированная книга есть?

----------


## ПСП

> Прошу прощения, а полностью отсканированная книга есть?


Есть. Выложил выше.

----------


## Segment

> Есть. Выложил выше.


Спасибо огромное!

----------

